# GUATEMALA CITY | Bosco 23 Avenida | 16 fl x 2 | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*BOSCO 23 AVENIDA*


*Design: Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Cinco*









*Cinco*









*CIINCO*









*CIINCO*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Inmobiliaria Enlace - Arenas, Wer y Asociados*









*Inmobiliaria Enlace - Arenas, Wer y Asociados*









*Inmobiliaria Enlace - Arenas, Wer y Asociados*









*CIINCO*








]
*CIINCO*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*Olivero & Bland Studio*









*CIINCO*









*CIINCO*









*CIINCO*









*CIINCO*









*CIINCO*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^









*STI*









*STI*









*STI*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More!









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice building and apartments.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Progress!









*PUCOM*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Another interior render:









*Olivero & Bland Studio*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Excavation works continue! 









*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*PUCOM, SA*









*PUCOM, SA*









*PUCOM, SA*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*









*Constructora Qualicons*










*Constructora Qualicons*









*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*










*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Ciinco - Desarrollo Inmobiliario*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



Ifig said:


> una con mas claridad.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Constructora Qualicons*



*Constructora Qualicons*



*Constructora Qualicons*



*Constructora Qualicons*


*Constructora Qualicons*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Today:



C_F said:


>


----------

